# Canon's "Nikon D300" equivalent?



## chyidean (Dec 5, 2008)

I have been looking for a mid to high end amateur DSLR and I've pretty much settled on the Nikon D300, but I'm also open to suggestions from the Canon side, as price is pretty important (I just don't want to buy a body and have it become obsolete in two years.)

What do you consider the D300 equivalent in the Canon world?


----------



## Kegger (Dec 5, 2008)

The 50D.

And bodies are obsolete the day the are dropped on the market, just like computers.. Technology is always progressing.


----------



## blash (Dec 8, 2008)

Honestly, don't think too much about the body. If I were you I would get a used D200 and Nikon's 18-200 lens or some other nicely expensive lens with the price difference because good class trumps good bodies any day of the week.

Kegger - the 50D, although technically Canon's answer to the D300, is a shoddier piece of work since they crammed too many pixels into the sensor, yielding softer images. See DPReview...


----------



## sabbath999 (Dec 8, 2008)

I agree with blash...

I would concentrate on which lenses I want to own moving forward, and buy the least expensive body that will do the job you want done (not the cheapest body in the range, mind you... just the least expensive body that will actually DO the job you need to do).

Digital cameras are obsolete in 2 years. The lenses will last 10-20 years. They are what I would advise concentrating on.


----------



## jlykins (Dec 8, 2008)

I've got the D300. It's a great camera. I can't say enough about the image quality and user controlls. You won't go wrong with it.


----------



## PatrickHMS (Dec 8, 2008)

...What Blash said...

A used D200, and a Nikon 18-200mm AF VR lens will put you into a great camera.

I have both.


----------



## Lunchbox (Dec 8, 2008)

agreed i love my d200 18-200 combo


----------



## andrew99 (Dec 9, 2008)

I have a D300, and I absolutely love it.  However, a camera is only as good as it's lens, so it might be an idea to go with a cheaper camera and spend the difference on a good lens.  You'll get better pictures than a high end camera with a cheap lens.  The D90 seems to be a good choice.


----------



## Lyncca (Dec 9, 2008)

Just got my D300 a few weeks ago and I am deeply in love :heart:
As for the lens, what are you wanting to do?  While I love my 18-200VR for every day use, I don't like it for portrait work.

One thing to also remember is that while the body isn't as important as the lens, it DOES matter (or everyone would have a D40).  The shots I immediately got from upgrading to the D300 vs my D70s is freaking crazy.  Just the pixel difference alone to allow for cropping and print sizes makes a HUGE difference to me.  Then add on the extra ability to control every part of the camera and its output just adds that much more.

So, it comes down to what you need and what you can afford.  I bought lenses after I got my D70s until it just got where I had too many shortcomings with my camera that I had to upgrade.  Now, its time to work on the mega lenses (70-200 f2.8).  

I also hear that the D90 is really great. It is also newer technology than the D300.

Too bad we aren't all millionaires eh? Good luck with your decision!


----------

